
Famous venture capitalist predicts big banks will fall first to AI - clumsysmurf
https://qz.com/984709/kai-fu-lee-a-former-google-china-ceo-predicts-big-banks-will-fall-first-to-artificial-intelligence/
======
JKCalhoun
I assumed index funds would have killed off fund managers by now but there
seems to be a segment of the population that trust "smart people" to invest
their money rather than software.

Perhaps there will be a continuing but perhaps shrinking role for big banks
after all.

